# Japanese/Eastern scales a la Marty Friedman



## ShadyDavey (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a shorter .pdf I've compiled which includes an article from Guthrie covering the Japanese pentatonics, and a Masterclass from Marty Friedman which covers all sorts of eastern-tinged scales along with a healthy chunk of his soloing methodology.

Again, if you enjoy the .pdf let me know and I'll upload the accompanying CD tracks for you to peruse/solo over.

4shared.com - document sharing - download Japanese and Indian Soloing.pdf

Backing tracks and examples - enjoy!!:

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Jap Scales and Marty Friedman MC.rar


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 7, 2009)

There's a 3-part series on authentic Indian-style guitar I can (legally and with Due attention to International Copyright laws) acquire if you folks wish? Well, 2 parts of it at least....


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you, Davey Dave.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 7, 2009)

RIght, I'll sort it then. Tomorrow probably as I haven't made a note of the exact issue and tis late over here


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 7, 2009)

Aeolian Pentatonic. Playing that sounds exactly like Marty, I use it in almost all my minor soloing nowadays.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 9, 2009)

Link to the .pdf - backing tracks as and when I find em ;p

4shared.com - document sharing - download Ragas and Indian playing.pdf


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 9, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Aeolian Pentatonic. Playing that sounds exactly like Marty, I use it in almost all my minor soloing nowadays.


So, you basically use the Pentatonic Minor?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 9, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> So, you basically use the Pentatonic Minor?



I think he means Root, minor third, fifth, minor sixth, minor seventh. Jason Becker explains it briefly in the Atlanta clinic segment of his Hot Licks video.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks man!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 9, 2009)

Ze Modal Pentatonics:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-and-techniques/85598-modal-pentatonics.html


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 9, 2009)

You sir, do indeed win.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been looking for a japanese scales and such


love you....



mean it!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 15, 2009)

I had a couple more links I forgot to post - hopefully they prove useful for you guys:

Japanese Scales | User Submitted | Shredaholic.com

Guitar Nine Records - Guest Column: Understanding Japanese Scales

I need to get another .pdf converter to allow me to collect all the Raga articles into one place so I'll try to get onto that today.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 15, 2009)

*Thanks a lot man, I really dig this kind of stuff. 

It's also a neat idea to try adding another interval to these scales, or replacing one altogether...OR BOTH! 


Quarter bends ftw. 
*


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 15, 2009)

I will definitely be checking this out later.


----------



## Mdragoon (Nov 16, 2009)

If all else fails, use Guitar Pro and look for the Scale Tool and scroll down the list until you find the Eastern ones, like Hirojoshi and Chinese scales. I think there are about 3-4 Japanese ones specifically. And then it will display the scale pattern on the fretboard diagram. That's what I did, and then used print screen and Photoshop to create a huge word doc full of scales. Maybe I'll upload it one of these days.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 16, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Aeolian Pentatonic. Playing that sounds exactly like Marty, I use it in almost all my minor soloing nowadays.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 16, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I had a couple more links I forgot to post - hopefully they prove useful for you guys:
> 
> Japanese Scales | User Submitted | Shredaholic.com
> 
> ...



The Yona Nuki Minor scale mentioned in that second article is my favourite scale ever. I love it.

edit: Why does it always have a different name? called The Hirajoshi Scale in the other article


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 16, 2009)

I think people get confused as to traditional Japanese tunings and traditional scales - the Yona Nuki Minor _scale _has the same intervallic structure as the Hira _tuning_.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 17, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I think people get confused as to traditional Japanese tunings and traditional scales - the Yona Nuki Minor _scale _has the same intervallic structure as the Hira _tuning_.



aah, I get ya. Up until I read those articles I just knew it as the "japanese II" scale


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 17, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 18, 2009)

Its somewhat insulting that people think Marty's style consists 100% of just "japanese" sounding scales.. That is such a small part of it, his vibrato and phrasing is something that takes months to get even relatively close. I been transcribing and working on most of his solo cds forever, and even if you have all the pitchs correct, theres little nuances in his playing that you need to replicate to get the real "Marty" flavor.. Its so depressing watching youtube videos of people giving lessons on the "Marty Friedman scales"..

That said, if you purely want to use his NOTE choices, learn all your modes of Melodic and Harmonic Minor, emphasis on the MODES, because a straight harmonic minor run wont do anything. The key to Marty though, is not so much in any one particular scale, because he looks at improvising/soloing as song writing, He wont stay in one mode for a whole 5 minute solo; He thinks more along the lines of "The intro you want to catch their attention, so play something outside that will catch their ear, then before you get too off-key, play a nice melodic phrase. Then work in a fast lick to change up the pace, etc".. He looks at soloing in that you want to keep it interesting for the listener, not just solo in a box all day.

That said, If you want to add in alittle of his flavor into your style without having to adapt all his philosophies (which is a total rehaul for almost every player) then just work in your Aeolian Pentatonic, That scale is often used in his early days of Cacophony, and simply running up and down the scale itself will provide some of his more basic licks from his beginning days. Of course, to really get what he does, You need to transcribe his solos and learn his "reoccuring patterns" which he does in afew solos, and there are afew (He says he used to just write little phrases, one a day and practice it so its imbedded in his brain, and after about 2 thousand of them, he just has an endless bank of unique licks)

E||-----------------------------10-12-13-||
B||-----------------------10-11----------||
G||----------------7-9-10----------------||
D||------------7-8-----------------------||
A||------5-7-8---------------------------||
E||--5-6---------------------------------||


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't recall anyone mentioning that his style was "just" Japanese-influenced scales and modes - and while such individuals do no doubt exist, they are hopefully not represented here  

In fact, I only referrenced Marty as one of the lessons I zipped up is a Masterclass by him and rest are influenced by, or very much like that particular element of his style. I could referrence all the traditional Japanese musicians he's influenced by, or simply drop the "a la Marty Friedman" section of the title but hey, it doesn't really matter does it? 

That said, if you wanted to do a Marty Friedman style study I would definitely like to see what you've come up with given all the time you've spend working on his overall philosophy - and I do mean that sincerely.


----------

